# Floundering report 8/25/12



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Went floundering last night, figured with the storm coming this would be it for a few weeks. Started off in Cotton Bayou area. Water was merky with only about 1 1/2 foot vis. Stuck 2 small flatties within the first 30 min. Then I went another hour and didn't see anything, not even a track! Left there took a 10 min ride to a lil honey hole I havent visited in about a month and stuck 3 flatties 19"-20". I started thinking "hell yea things are lookin up now. I might even bump Bamafan611 out of 1st place in the tourney"! Left that spot and ran around to another favorite spot of mine and finished off the night with 5 more flatties ranging from 16"-20". The flatties are getting fat too, these guys are thick! So I guess for a few more weeks Bamafan611 you will keep your spot on the leader board.

I hope the hurricane stays to our east ( not wishing any bad things on you Florida guys ) hoping it goes east of yall as well. This will definitely screw up the floundering !


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report.


----------

